# What is a Stubby S1000 worth now?



## Joe Williams (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi all

A relative has one of these, what do you think they are now worth?

The sweet 16 has that large swing too I guess but not quite like the Stubby. 

Thanks!


----------



## David Hill (Mar 24, 2018)

Like so many things.......it depends.
Little things like age, wear, care, and situation—-Like, are you considering buying?? A little more info would help.
If it’s just to check interest, better read the rules.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 25, 2018)

I read this as though you’re looking to buy the lathe, so I don’t see any rule issues.

I’ve turned on a 750, but I’ve never seen the 1000. The one I turned on was built like a tank, and I don’t know why the bigger model would be any different.

A quick internet search led me to new prices in the $5000-6000 dollar range! As David said, the condition of the lathe would have a huge bearing on the price. You might contact the manufacturer in Australia to see if they could help you with pricing.

If you’re looking for a large, American-made lathe, the Robust American Beauty is pretty tough to beat... not cheap, but quality tools rarely are.


----------



## Joe Williams (Mar 25, 2018)

That thing is incredible, I saw that and the sweet 16. At some point I will definitely want something like that. Turning is the craziest thing, my Brother was telling me the second you start doing that, it's over. He's right hehe.
Oh wasn't at all to check interest, I am sure it would never be sold but I want to buy one so was curious what it might cost me.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 25, 2018)

Another one to put on your list to consider is a Oneway lathe.


----------



## David Hill (Mar 25, 2018)

I wasn’t trying to be rain on parade as @DKMD said, I too took this as a”want to buy”. 
I _Do _have a Robust Amercan Beauty that I was lucky to find (was 5K- barely used) & it’s staying with me.
The Stubby and Sweet 16 would both be really desirable!!


----------



## Herb G. (Mar 25, 2018)

FWIW, I've turned on The American Beauty and a Oneway 2436 side by side at a dealer's showroom.
Both are absolute beasts of lathes. 

They both come in all kinds of setups depending on what you turn the most.
A $7000 lathe is not the best thing to turn pens, nor is a $800 lathe the best thing to turn big bowls.

I own 2 different Grizzly lathes, and they will do whatever I want them to do.
Together, they cost less than $1200, even brand new today.


----------



## Joe Williams (Mar 25, 2018)

Herb G. said:


> FWIW, I've turned on The American Beauty and a Oneway 2436 side by side at a dealer's showroom.
> Both are absolute beasts of lathes.
> 
> They both come in all kinds of setups depending on what you turn the most.
> ...



Haha I hear you, I priced out the American Beauty wondering what I will someday want and 11k with all the options. May as well just get a 5 Axis CNC but I am sure the lathe would be more fun! Plus a lot more capacity. It kind of seems like that powermatic lathe they just came out with is nice too. I turned my first item today so obviously I have a while to go haha.


----------



## David Hill (Mar 28, 2018)

Come on over, you can take a spin on the Beauty or Laguna that I have.


----------

